
Ask HN: How to check the market for your saas product? - gZdJNc5C
I have just finished a small tool that I would like to offer as saas. It is a very simple API that users can use from their terminal through curl&#x2F;wget.<p>Still I don&#x27;t have an idea about how to monetize it but I would like it to be in the wild for a while to see if there is any adoption at all.<p>My idea is to just buy a domain, publish the link somewhere it makes sense and wait.<p>Do you have any recommendations on how to maintain, scale and market a service like this?
======
antoangelino
> My idea is to just buy a domain, publish the link somewhere it makes sense
> and wait.

It's not so easy building a SaaS business. It was barely true 10yrs ago.

What is your tool about? What problem does it solve? What is the ideal person
that would like (love) to use it?

> Do you have any recommendations on how to maintain, scale and market a
> service like this?

If it's a simple API w/ or without a DB, use Amazon Lambda, Google Cloud
Functions, or Firebase. Amazon/Google will do the Ops work for you and you
won't have any fixed infrastructure cost.

PS: The hard work is not scaling/maintaining the service, but acquiring
customers ;)

